# what can jojo do now?!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

her landlord has cut off their internet - says she can't afford to pay it!!

I reckon it's _coerción_ as her abogada called it & she needs to get her involved now


any other suggestions?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ooooh well apart from getting lawyers involved then same as so far I guess! 

I would be so bloomin' mad!!! The internet agreement though - that is part of the rental agreement by the sounds of it then? So she doesn't pay any extra for it? 

I would just go and get a dongle and tell them to poke it!!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah dongle and poke it you pr!ck.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

yes , I'd get the lawyer involved . What internet has she ? Can't she just get another provider , wi-fi , etc. I know she'd be paying but there's other ways to get back at him.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> yes , I'd get the lawyer involved . What internet has she ? Can't she just get another provider , wi-fi , etc. I know she'd be paying but there's other ways to get back at him.


it's movistar/telefonica ADSL afaik

I have suggested a dongle & I daresay she'll do that

I have no idea if it's in her contract - but it was there when she moved in & the owner has been paying it - so I guess it's implied that it's included


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> her landlord has cut off their internet - says she can't afford to pay it!!
> 
> I reckon it's _coerción_ as her abogada called it & she needs to get her involved now
> 
> ...


This bloody landlord needs hung up. I think it is just an excuse as they couldn't get her out before her contract ends so this is the only thing that might not actually be in the contract which they know will make things difficult for her.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the internet connection in the name of the landlord? In that case I fear not much can be done. A lawyer involvement may be quite expensive, more expensive than using public terminals (internet cafes tend to be quite cheap here and I assume in other areas of Spain it won't be much different)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I haven't got any pearls of wisdom to offer here, unfortunately.

I agree a lawyer may be expensive, but if it gives Jojo peace of mind... The landlord is obviously not going to give up, and is intent on making Jo's life as unpleasant as possible. I also supose that she (landlord) knows what she's doing as she knows Jojo went to see a lawyer before.

The only other place Jo could go to is the OMIC 
OFICINA MUNICIPAL DE INFORMACIÓN AL CONSUMIDOR (OMIC), a bit like a Citizen's Advice Bureau.
Here's a link
Oficina Municipal De Información Al Consumidor (omic) en (benalmádena) | Teléfono

And here's another one
Benalmádena - Sede Electrónica - El Ayuntamiento - Dependencias

I appreciate though, language could be a problem, and also having the time to run around.

Good Luck Jo!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

The problem with 11 month rentals --from the other topic I guess she is on such contract-- is that the landlord has all liberty to get someone out after those 11 months. Agencies often play a dirty role in this because they know this well enough, and they also know expats are often unaware of the rule, thus they present those 11 months rent as a benefit. A year rental contract comes with more fees in the beginning usually, but can be extended up to 5 year per default without needing permission from the landlord (who can only put you out if you damage the property, disturb the neighbourhood, or if he/she has no other own property left to live in)

Indeed, going to municipal information points may be the best bet. In case of an 11 months contract, knowing you have to move anyway, I'd say a lawyer may be much more expensive than using the internet cafes and library connections for the time being until settled in a new flat/house.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> her landlord has cut off their internet - says she can't afford to pay it!!
> 
> I reckon it's _coerción_ as her abogada called it & she needs to get her involved now
> 
> ...


I dont know if it is coercion or harrassment (could possibly claim this) but if an internet service was included as part of the contract, couldnt she make a denuncio against her for breaking the contract? If the lawyer knows this, shouldnt she be doing something about it already?. Meanwhile, get a dongle or use the internet cafes/library or the nearest WIFI zone. (Dont know about Benalmadena but I imagine it is the same as in Fuengirola where there are quite a few zones where you can go with your laptop to get free WIFI access - libraries, Myramar centre, park behind main library).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats bloody annoying.
All boils down to the contract I guess. Unfortunately though any dispute will probably take ages, so I'm guessing the easy way out is the dongle route


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> The problem with 11 month rentals --from the other topic I guess she is on such contract-- is that the landlord has all liberty to get someone out after those 11 months. Agencies often play a dirty role in this because they know this well enough, and they also know expats are often unaware of the rule, thus they present those 11 months rent as a benefit. A year rental contract comes with more fees in the beginning usually, but can be extended up to 5 year per default without needing permission from the landlord (who can only put you out if you damage the property, disturb the neighbourhood, or if he/she has no other own property left to live in)
> 
> Indeed, going to municipal information points may be the best bet. In case of an 11 months contract, knowing you have to move anyway, I'd say a lawyer may be much more expensive than using the internet cafes and library connections for the time being until settled in a new flat/house.


jojo is quite prepared to move out at the end of the contract - at the end of August

what she isn't prepared to do is leave at the end of June 

yes, a dongle will solve the internet problem

but the bigger problem is the continued harrasment by the agent & the owner

& the worry of what they might disconnect next


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thinking positively for a moment what a great opportunity to break the addiction and go and do other things for a while. I suspect like me and many on here Jo spends far too long on the internet 

On solutions the problem Jo will have with the dongle I suspect will be her kids.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Thinking positively for a moment what a great opportunity to break the addiction and go and do other things for a while. I suspect like me and many on here Jo spends far too long on the internet
> 
> On solutions the problem Jo will have with the dongle I suspect will be her kids.


yes there is that!!!


she is working a lot at the mo - so hasn't been on so much anyway


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's movistar/telefonica ADSL afaik
> 
> I have suggested a dongle & I daresay she'll do that
> 
> I have no idea if it's in her contract - but it was there when she moved in & the owner has been paying it - so I guess it's implied that it's included


I would have thought tht the telephone would have been included in the rental agreement ? If it is then they can't cut it off.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I would have thought tht the telephone would have been included in the rental agreement ? If it is then they can't cut it off.


really?

I have a feeling it might not be - jojo was quite surprised that it was actually installed..


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> really?
> 
> I have a feeling it might not be - jojo was quite surprised that it was actually installed..


Normally no one will disconnect a Telefonica landline because of the amount they charge to re-connect you !


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gus originally Xabia said that the landlord had cut it off. As easy as changing the password for the internet connection. 

It maybe that the landlord does not wish to pay for a full package in the future or it may have just come up for renewal and so they down graded it.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

If it's in the contract that internet is included can she keep reciepts from internet cafes etc and deduct them from the rent each month? Petty I know but at least she'd be giving the impression she's unphased by it?

We had cable tv included in our rent but I had to ask for a clause to be included saying they were liable if it needed repair.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Gus originally Xabia said that the landlord had cut it off. As easy as changing the password for the internet connection.
> 
> It maybe that the landlord does not wish to pay for a full package in the future or it may have just come up for renewal and so they down graded it.


Yeah, I think it's internet that she's being denied, not the telephone.

Yes, you can live without it, yes you can go to internet cafés, but it's not just Jo, it's the kids too. It's a royal pain in the A***, and why should she!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

A PAYG dongle would be the best or possibly the only solution.

P.S. when I re negociated my contract with Orange , I got a free Hewlett Packard notebook computer from them so taking out an 18 month contract might be a good idea as when she moves in August, the new place might not have a landline.


as well as that..she can tell the landlord to shove his internet connection where only his docctor will find it.

added bonus..... it´s very easy to set up a computer with a dongle to work as a wireless network so two even three computers can us the dongle at the same time:ranger:


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> her landlord has cut off their internet - says she can't afford to pay it!!
> 
> I reckon it's _coerción_ as her abogada called it & she needs to get her involved now
> 
> ...


Question is how can her landlord cut her internet she should only be acting on behalf of owner? who I know also wants Jojo out. Surely it is the owner who pays for it. Never less regarding the dongles. Vodafone ES do a base station which the wireless dongle goes into & then it acts as a network so then more than one person can use internet at a time. I was on a month to month contract with unlimited usage which cost me €38 for the dongle & then €39+vat per month. Canceling was by giving a months notice. Expensive I know but I wasn't tied into a long contract as also no line rental to pay. Something like this may suit Jojo better in the short term. Karen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

a little dickie bird tells me a solution has been found:clap2:

I'll let her explain when she pops in


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> a little dickie bird tells me a solution has been found:clap2:
> 
> I'll let her explain when she pops in



:typing: :typing: :typing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I use the "F" word on here??????? What a performance - enhanced by the fact that I initially thought the internet and phone were down due to the fire at Telefonica in Malaga! 

Anyway, after much arguing she announced that telefonica wouldnt allow her to pay the bill cos she only had a photocopy of it and told us to set our own phone line up if we were that desperate, eventho we'd paid her in the correct fashion. I went to work thoroughly p*****d off and p****d on! Told a bilingual friend who happened to have a friend who works in the billing dept at telefonica - I dont know how, and probably best I dont, but its sorted!!! I'll not say anymore cos its possible that my ***** of a landlady may read this. Appointment with my abogado on Tuesday - for coercion!!!!

I missed this place lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Good to have you back! They are obviousley trying to screw you around - after all how long has she had to pay the bill for up to now?!?! Talk about think you're stupid! grrrrr


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Good to have you back! They are obviousley trying to screw you around - after all how long has she had to pay the bill for up to now?!?! Talk about think you're stupid! grrrrr



Oh its coercion alright. She phoned me this afternoon (the phone takes incoming) and she has this nasty way of speaking - shes so nice, too nice and she said she was sorry that she couldnt get telefonica to put the line back on, she had tried, but because I'd given her a photocopy (I hadnt, I gave her the original), they wouldnt accept payment (WTF?????). So I said to her that I'd been thinking about leaving at the end of June when she wanted us to, she suddenly became really pleasant again said "Oh Jo, you are so kind thank you, I am sooo glad you've seen sense" I then said "However, after this little episode, we wont be leaving until a minute to midnight on the 3rd October - if then" and then I "went into one"

Jo xx


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> Oh its coercion alright. She phoned me this afternoon (the phone takes incoming) and she has this nasty way of speaking - shes so nice, too nice and she said she was sorry that she couldnt get telefonica to put the line back on, she had tried, but because I'd given her a photocopy (I hadnt, I gave her the original), they wouldnt accept payment (WTF?????). So I said to her that I'd been thinking about leaving at the end of June when she wanted us to, she suddenly became really pleasant again said "Oh Jo, you are so kind thank you, I am sooo glad you've seen sense" I then said "However, after this little episode, we wont be leaving until a minute to midnight on the 3rd October - if then" and then I "went into one"
> 
> Jo xx


LOL Good on you, she deserves it. Out of interest, does this landlord have an agency, just so I know who to avoid when I am looking to come back, as I have already had one bad experience


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a cow, isn't she?
Sorry you're having to go through all this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrnkar said:


> LOL Good on you, she deserves it. Out of interest, does this landlord have an agency, just so I know who to avoid when I am looking to come back, as I have already had one bad experience


Yes!! An office in Benalmadena. I'm not allowed to name and shame (however much I wish I could) - TBH, I'm not sure what its called lol. Its fronted by a couple of Spanish girls, but she's the boss and lurks in a back office and lives two doors away from me

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your advice and words of wisdom. No the internet and phone line are NOT mentioned in the contract. When we moved here, we were fully prepared to set it up, but it was already here and the land lady said that it was fine for us to use as long as we paid for it - which we have done religiously everytime the bill arrives. The phone and internet were cut off because altho we paid the bill to the agent when it arrived (as we do with all the bills), she DIDNT pay telefonica, so we were cut off. All part of the harassment we're getting because our land lady wants us to move out by July (the lucrative holiday rental season) instead of October when the contract runs out, Worse than that, she wants us to come back at the end of August !!! 

So far: 

She's told us the house was being sold * had been sold * trying to insist we had to buy it, by trying to say I had a rent to buy contract (I guess I do look and act stupid sometimes, but I'm not really!!)* the owners daughter was recovering from a serious illness and needed to live here * that the owners needed to live here cos their own house was being sold * that they want to spent the summer here * that we could go and spend two months in the UK leaving all our belongings here, even the dogs and come back in September............ We've had endless viewings on the property, some without any notice at all. The owners themselves turned up one evening while I was at work without notice and tried to come in, almost to the point where my son had to slam the gate on the owners foot cos she was trying to push it open

Jo xxx


----------



## benalandy (May 14, 2011)

if you do move at the end of your contract i wouldn't pay the last month, the spanish dont like to return deposits and your landlords sound like they are nasty bits of work, they have no rights to even come to you door, let alone show people around my contract states in the last month they can show people around as long as they give me warning first, this is the law


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

benalandy said:


> if you do move at the end of your contract i wouldn't pay the last month, the spanish dont like to return deposits and your landlords sound like they are nasty bits of work, they have no rights to even come to you door, let alone show people around my contract states in the last month they can show people around as long as they give me warning first, this is the law


I'm seeing an abogado on Tuesday just to get it "on record" that we're having issues! I did know that it wasnt obligatory to allow them to show people around, but I thought I'd be helpful - I was never too sure what I'd do if they actually sold it, altho I think I'd have demanded compensation for them breaking the contract and to cover my moving costs!

...... As for the last months rent, no chance! Altho as she's proved, she'll just cut our supplies off!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

How are you back online JoJo? Dongle, internet cafe or was it all restored?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> How are you back online JoJo? Dongle, internet cafe or was it all restored?


I'm back on line with bit of witchcraft mate LOL :eyebrows: I wonder if my landlady reads this forum ????????


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm back on line with bit of witchcraft mate LOL :eyebrows: I wonder if my landlady reads this forum ????????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Well done JoJo :clap2::ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just been to see my abogado!!! Wow! First of all, my contract is worthless cos it doesnt have the "owners" signature on it! HOWEVER, because the agent has been accepting money from me for the passed 6 months, it reverts to an unwritten contract which means we are entitled to stay in the house for FIVE YEARS! All the receipts that the agent has given me are a waste of paper cos they arent the correct facturas. To pay correctly it has to go into the owners bank account (or a designated agents bank account). My whole rental is a sham and because no tax is being paid by the agent, she is "up the creek" well and truly if she doesnt comply!! 

The abogado has told us not to pay the agent anymore cash and to insist a bank account number is provided for us to pay into - no account, no money. The bills are to be paid in the same way, altho she recommends we pay the ultilities direct to the providers!

The best bit was that, unlike the UK, our abogado phoned our agent and told her all this and threatened that if she did one more thing to upset us, we will denunce her!! Apparently the agent told our abogado to mind her own business and f*** **f, and then hung up!

I wonder what happens now??????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just been to see my abogado!!! Wow! First of all, my contract is worthless cos it doesnt have the "owners" signature on it! HOWEVER, because the agent has been accepting money from me for the passed 6 months, it reverts to an unwritten contract which means we are entitled to stay in the house for FIVE YEARS! All the receipts that the agent has given me are a waste of paper cos they arent the correct facturas. To pay correctly it has to go into the owners bank account (or a designated agents bank account). My whole rental is a sham and because no tax is being paid by the agent, she is "up the creek" well and truly if she doesnt comply!!
> 
> The abogado has told us not to pay the agent anymore cash and to insist a bank account number is provided for us to pay into - no account, no money. The bills are to be paid in the same way, altho she recommends we pay the ultilities direct to the providers!
> 
> ...


I can't wait to find out:clap2:


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Who needs soaps on telly, just mental. Hope things get a bit smoother for ya soon.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MacRov said:


> Who needs soaps on telly, just mental. Hope things get a bit smoother for ya soon.


Absolutely!

i wouldn't want to be living through your situation Jojo, but at least you know where you stand now.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

woohoo!! Bet you feel great! Sometimes it's good to spend the money on a lawyer!!


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe you will get a few months rent free. He He. That also means my contract was worthless as well. Wish I had known as I never got my 2 months deposit back & in fact I have just learned the business has ceased trading. When I contacted the owner he didn't even know the details of the contract as he signed papers to let the agents manage everything. At least I know more facts now so can ensure everything is in order next time. The saga continues.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

donz said:


> woohoo!! Bet you feel great! Sometimes it's good to spend the money on a lawyer!!


Don't want to be a damp squid but I'd leave the cava on ice awhile. The solution still I believe lies in negotiation. A lawyer can be stroppy but the legal process in Spain takes forever and still the agent/owner can make life hell.

Just my two pennies worth.

But good luck Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Don't want to be a damp squid but I'd leave the cava on ice awhile. The solution still I believe lies in negotiation. A lawyer can be stroppy but the legal process in Spain takes forever and still the agent/owner can make life hell.
> 
> Just my two pennies worth.
> 
> But good luck Jo


well of course

but at least jojo knows for sure that we were all right & she is IN the right - which must make her feel better, at the very least

I'd get the locks changed ASAP - then if the agent/owner get in they are in even bigger trouble


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well of course
> 
> but at least jojo knows for sure that we were all right & she is IN the right - which must make her feel better, at the very least
> 
> I'd get the locks changed ASAP - then if the agent/owner get in they are in even bigger trouble


Agree. Good idea about the locks, although even if the contract is not legal, is she allowed to do that on a rental property?. Think it may be a good time for everyone to check out their own contracts, so they know how they stand if they experience any problems like Jojo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrnkar said:


> Agree. Good idea about the locks, although even if the contract is not legal, is she allowed to do that on a rental property?. Think it may be a good time for everyone to check out their own contracts, so they know how they stand if they experience any problems like Jojo.


yes you can change the locks - after all, who knows how many previous tenants have keys

funny you should say about checking your contracts - I have seen jojo's & I said to her that it didn't say anywhere that the agent was acting on the owner's behalf - & that seemed a bit dodgy to me

ours does - it says the agent is representing the owner - everyone's NIE number on it

our rent is paid into the agent's account - we either pay the bills cash when we see them (proper receipts) or do a bank transfer to the agent - it's our choice


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice one Jo !

OK girl now take the advice & get those locks changed as you are entitled to do (just check with the Abagado first)
You could of course now ask the Abagado to negotiate with the owner a more sensible rental rate from the extortionate rate that you have been paying to date, bearing in mind of course the harassment that you have had to endure from all concerned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Nice one Jo !
> 
> OK girl now take the advice & get those locks changed as you are entitled to do (just check with the Abagado first)
> You could of course now ask the Abagado to negotiate with the owner a more sensible rental rate from the extortionate rate that you have been paying to date, bearing in mind of course the harassment that you have had to endure from all concerned.


Thats an interesting one! The abogado has told us NOT to pay any rent until the OWNERS, not the agent provide us with bank account details in the name written on the contract, so that we can set up a direct debit in the correct fashion - this apparently will be difficult as it will mean that they have to declare that they are renting and will have to pay taxes - its all a terrible mess - well for the agent and the owners  I suspect if the agent can get off her high horse and swallow her pride, she'll contact me, cap in hand and suggest we continue to pay cash (to keep it away from the taxman and the impending trouble she'll be in). At that point the amount WILL be discussed and re-negotiated

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This agent, like so many here, is a thoroughly unscrupulous cow. We had a similar experience when we first got here, although no way as bad as yours, Jo.
We had a contract via an agent with no NIE, no owners' signature and although the owner lived in the UK we were told we could pay the rent cash to the agent (a South American) or to a bank account in Paris. We opted to do the latter.
We were there for five months and decided to leave as the agent attempted to charge us megabucks for repairs to the property which were down to the landlord (we didn't like living there anyway).
We had paid two months' deposit so didn't pay the last two months' rent. 
We were threatened with the police, at which we laufghed and told her to f*** off. One morning I found the rear window of our LandRover smashed.....it was in a garage to which she had a key.
OH had to restrain me from chucking Molotov cocktails over her garden wall....but if I see her 4x4 parked in a desolate spot, revenge will yet be mine...:fencing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> This agent, like so many here, is a thoroughly unscrupulous cow. We had a similar experience when we first got here, although no way as bad as yours, Jo.
> We had a contract via an agent with no NIE, no owners' signature and although the owner lived in the UK we were told we could pay the rent cash to the agent (a South American) or to a bank account in Paris. We opted to do the latter.
> We were there for five months and decided to leave as the agent attempted to charge us megabucks for repairs to the property which were down to the landlord (we didn't like living there anyway).
> We had paid two months' deposit so didn't pay the last two months' rent.
> ...


Oh Mary, you are sooooo funny, I'm crying with laughter!!!! I'm just waiting for my car to be "keyed"( if she dares I'll key her face) !! I doubt we've heard the last of this - especially as our abogado has told us only to pay the rent when we have the correct bank account to pay it into! I'm a tad concerned that we received an electricity bill on Friday, which needs to be paid. We're gonna try to find the local endesa office and pay it direct????????????!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> Oh Mary, you are sooooo funny, I'm crying with laughter!!!! I'm just waiting for my car to be "keyed"( if she dares I'll key her face) !! I doubt we've heard the last of this - especially as our abogado has told us only to pay the rent when we have the correct bank account to pay it into! I'm a tad concerned that we received an electricity bill on Friday, which needs to be paid. We're gonna try to find the local endesa office and pay it direct????????????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that is your best bet Jo, you can`t be sure she would pay endesa and the only way you would know is when they come and cut you off
Hope you get this mess sorted soon as it must be a constant worry for you and your family.


----------



## Malagueño (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Jo,

What a saga! As an outsider looking in, here are some things for you to think about:

It sounds to me that there is definitely something untoward going on here and I would say that the crux of the matter could well be that this _'rental agent' _is renting this place to you and pocketing the proceeds herself......ie the owners know nothing about the rental.

It is obvious that the owners have the place up for sale with the agent......hence the numerous viewings. But do they know it is being rented out? It could well be that they think the place is just lying empty and unsold.

The lack of owners details on the contract would tie in with this.

Also, if you are paying cash, there is no record of the transactions.......nice if you are pocketing the proceeds of an undeclared rental.

Like I said, it doesn't take too much of an imagination to suppose that the owners are selling their house but have no idea it is rented out and some old lag (yes, that was 'lag') is making a nice little earner.

The market is very, very slow......they wouldn't have their suspicions aroused as to why the house still hasn't sold.

So maybe the owners have thought to themselves "_We may as well go and stay in the house by the sea for a months holiday.....we may as well get some benefit from it_".

Then phoned the agent and told her that that's their intention......so the agent needs you out sharpish......but you will be more than welcome to return when the owners have gone again. Nice little earner....and the owners satisfied that all is well.

Or, the agent has found a buyer and expects the deal to go through soon and so needs you out of the property in order to complete.....and not be rumbled.

Or, the agent really is acting for the owners and both parties just want to rent the property out at the premium summer rates.

Or, the agent really is acting for the owners in the 11 month rental but has got a premium summer rental lined up that the owners don't know about.....and never need know. The agent can just pay the usual rent to the owners and pocket the difference.

This would explain the pressure being piled on for you to move out. The nearer the date gets, the greater the pressure.

This would also explain the agent telling your Abogado to f*** o** (have I spelt that right?).

I have seen many of these types of totally unsuspected defraudments being prepetrated and when caught out.....or on the verge of being......the fraudster/liar/swindler *ALWAYS* resorts to extreme anger, verbal aggression and a remarkable arrogance.

Almost as if they have convinced themselves they have a right to the money they are swindling.

I know you said that the owners turned up on your doorstep and tried to get in. But do you *KNOW FOR SURE* they were the owners?

If I turn up on your doorstep making a big play of being the owner......if you don't *KNOW* who the owner is, how would you know the difference?

If I was an arrogant, ruthless, swindling fraudster agent, I might think it would be worth '_enticing'_ somebody to go around to the house in question and do a little bluff "_this is my house, get out!_" or an _"Oh, please, please.....we have a seriously ill relative blah, blah, blah"_ routine. I could use anybody to do that.....'cos you don't know

What can they lose by trying that little ruse? After all, it just might work. Problem solved.

Suppose I was a cheating, thieving, fraudster agent on the verge of being caught out in my scheming, I would be prepared to try any angle to get the people out.......before it is me that is out.......caught out!

Anyway, if you want to find out the name of the owner, you can obtain a _'Nota Simple' _(small fee) which will have their name (and probably NIE/CIF) on it.

Then you know who you *SHOULD* actually be dealing with......and go from there.

If it really is the owners who want you out for whatever reason, then you would have to consider whether you can put up with a load of hassle for the next few months......or whether you could come to an arrangement whereby any additional expenses (caused by moving out early) would be covered.

If you are going to have to move out in a few months anyway, it might be easier all around if you consider the move out earlier with the financial contribution option?

Peace of mind is a fundamental of life.....in my opinion.

Finally, if you found that my Columbo-style speculation is correct, the owners may agree to rent it to you anyway.......and probably at a reduced rate to what your paying now.

*DISCLAIMER:*  This agent may well be acting honourably in her dealings with the owners. I am merely offering a possible explanation for the events reported.

Good luck!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Oh Mary, you are sooooo funny, I'm crying with laughter!!!! I'm just waiting for my car to be "keyed"( if she dares I'll key her face) !! I doubt we've heard the last of this - especially as our abogado has told us only to pay the rent when we have the correct bank account to pay it into! I'm a tad concerned that we received an electricity bill on Friday, which needs to be paid. We're gonna try to find the local endesa office and pay it direct????????????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You don't need to go to the endesa office, it will have a bar code on the bottom & you can either pay it in the bank or at a cash machine.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh Mary, you are sooooo funny, I'm crying with laughter!!!! I'm just waiting for my car to be "keyed"( if she dares I'll key her face) !! I doubt we've heard the last of this - especially as our abogado has told us only to pay the rent when we have the correct bank account to pay it into! I'm a tad concerned that we received an electricity bill on Friday, which needs to be paid. We're gonna try to find the local endesa office and pay it direct????????????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Well, if I can spread a little cheer amidst the gloom...
Seriously, I am really sorry you have encountered such an unscrupulous bunch of mierdos. Greedy, unprincipled and not very bright, it would seem.
If this were happening in my patch, I'd persuade my new politico and sindicato mates to parade outside this so-called agent's premises with suitably inscribed placards. 
Not sure about the endesa bill, if it's in someone else's name. I seem to remember we went with Landlord Adelbert to the office and we both signed something so the bill came to me although the supply is in his name....but I'm getting old and that was just over two years ago so my menmory is fading....
It is harassment and illegal to terminate utility supplies so if she attempts that she could be in serious trouble. Is there some kind of rent disputes office in Benalmadena? Or CAB equivalent?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, if I can spread a little cheer amidst the gloom...
> Seriously, I am really sorry you have encountered such an unscrupulous bunch of mierdos. Greedy, unprincipled and not very bright, it would seem.
> If this were happening in my patch, I'd persuade my new politico and sindicato mates to parade outside this so-called agent's premises with suitably inscribed placards.
> Not sure about the endesa bill, if it's in someone else's name. I seem to remember we went with Landlord Adelbert to the office and we both signed something so the bill came to me although the supply is in his name....but I'm getting old and that was just over two years ago so my menmory is fading....
> It is harassment and illegal to terminate utility supplies so if she attempts that she could be in serious trouble. Is there some kind of rent disputes office in Benalmadena? Or CAB equivalent?


not sure about Endesa - but Iberdrola will take payment over the bank counter from anyone who has the bill - you can phone them & get an account number to pay the money into - or if you go to the Iberdrola office


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> You don't need to go to the endesa office, it will have a bar code on the bottom & you can either pay it in the bank or at a cash machine.



OR PAY IT ONLINE...LOL


Vodafone have a good deal at the moment, 19€ per month, I just arranged it for a friend in Riviera, as far as I remember its a 12 month contract and its not tied to the address, the supplied her with a phone, WI-FI base station(which has a removable dongle which can be used anywhere) it comes with landline number, basically everything that telefonica would have provided for half the price and none of last weeks fiasco with the Malaga exchange


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> This agent, like so many here, is a thoroughly unscrupulous cow. We had a similar experience when we first got here, although no way as bad as yours, Jo.
> We had a contract via an agent with no NIE, no owners' signature and although the owner lived in the UK we were told we could pay the rent cash to the agent (a South American) or to a bank account in Paris. We opted to do the latter.
> We were there for five months and decided to leave as the agent attempted to charge us megabucks for repairs to the property which were down to the landlord (we didn't like living there anyway).
> We had paid two months' deposit so didn't pay the last two months' rent.
> ...


Revenge is a dish best served cold........petrol bombs are crude.... and illegal,,,,, rancid meat, will attact all sorts of vermin..ants, rats, mice, snakes scorpions.......I'll let you figure out where to put it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> revenge is a dish best served cold........petrol bombs are crude.... And illegal,,,,, rancid meat, will attact all sorts of vermin..ants, rats, mice, snakes scorpions.......i'll let you figure out where to put it


:d:d:d:d


What's happened to our smilies????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> :d:d:d:d
> 
> 
> What's happened to our smilies????


testing..........


:ranger::clap2:lane::juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> :d:d:d:d
> 
> 
> What's happened to our smilies????


Its a p not a d ??????





Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> not sure about Endesa - but Iberdrola will take payment over the bank counter from anyone who has the bill - you can phone them & get an account number to pay the money into - or if you go to the Iberdrola office



Can this be done even if it is ordinarily paid by direct debit - which is what it states on the bill???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mayotom said:


> OR PAY IT ONLINE...LOL
> 
> 
> Vodafone have a good deal at the moment, 19€ per month, I just arranged it for a friend in Riviera, as far as I remember its a 12 month contract and its not tied to the address, the supplied her with a phone, WI-FI base station(which has a removable dongle which can be used anywhere) it comes with landline number, basically everything that telefonica would have provided for half the price and none of last weeks fiasco with the Malaga exchange


Vodaphone are getting some terrible reviews for internet, and I stopped from going with them for that reason.
The Golfing partner I have used them .... their aftercare is terrible, and he lost the internet for a week and they did little about it


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> Can this be done even if it is ordinarily paid by direct debit - which is what it states on the bill???
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't think you will be able to pay it yourself as it will automatically be paid unless they cancel the direct debit. Who's account does it come out of, the owner or agent?. Know you don't want to but I think you will have to phone or email them & ask then what they want you to do. Make sure you get a receipt for payment & then if they stop the direct direct & your electric gets cut off they will be in even more trouble.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrnkar said:


> Don't think you will be able to pay it yourself as it will automatically be paid unless they cancel the direct debit. Who's account does it come out of, the owner or agent?. Know you don't want to but I think you will have to phone or email them & ask then what they want you to do. Make sure you get a receipt for payment & then if they stop the direct direct & your electric gets cut off they will be in even more trouble.



The electricity is in the name of the owner and the account it goes into is just a number. I assume if they stop the DD, we will get notification from endesa through the post to the house and at that point we will go and pay it!?

My abogado has told her that until she supplies us with a bank account in the same name as the owner written on the contract, we're not going to be paying anything at all - idealy the utilities should have been put into our names in the first place! All very well, but unlike the UK, none of this has been put in writing, so it feels a bit "wrong" not to pay if she doesnt!? I'm unbearably law abiding and honest lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The electricity is in the name of the owner and the account it goes into is just a number.* I assume if they stop the DD, we will get notification from endesa through the post to the house and at that point we will go and pay it!?
> *
> My abogado has told her that until she supplies us with a bank account in the same name as the owner written on the contract, we're not going to be paying anything at all - idealy the utilities should have been put into our names in the first place! All very well, but unlike the UK, none of this has been put in writing, so it feels a bit "wrong" not to pay if she doesnt!? I'm unbearably law abiding and honest lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


not necessarily.............


do the bills come to the house & do you open them? if so, then I guess you can tell if the previous bill has been paid - I don't know if an Endesa bill would show that??? We have Iberdrola here.

from what I've heard - Iberdrola at least don't actually warn you if they are going to cut you off - they just do it!! No warning, nothing!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> not necessarily.............
> 
> 
> do the bills come to the house & do you open them? if so, then I guess you can tell if the previous bill has been paid - I don't know if an Endesa bill would show that??? We have Iberdrola here.
> ...


If the bill isn't paid then they just cut you off and then the onus is on you to contact them
There was one person that the DD didnt go through one month for some reason, and the next thing they knew, they had no electricity. I check my statement every month


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> The electricity is in the name of the owner and the account it goes into is just a number. I assume if they stop the DD, we will get notification from endesa through the post to the house and at that point we will go and pay it!?
> 
> My abogado has told her that until she supplies us with a bank account in the same name as the owner written on the contract, we're not going to be paying anything at all - idealy the utilities should have been put into our names in the first place! All very well, but unlike the UK, none of this has been put in writing, so it feels a bit "wrong" not to pay if she doesnt!? I'm unbearably law abiding and honest lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you really want a laugh , ring up & pose as the owner using the NIE details off of the factura & tell them you want to stop the DD & pay on receipt. :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> If you really want a laugh , ring up & pose as the owner using the NIE details off of the factura & tell them you want to stop the DD & pay on receipt. :eyebrows:



ooooooooooohhhhh!!! Thats naughty, of course, they're not Spanish, so it could be done???? :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When this is all over & you've moved elsewhere, I'd ring up & ask to have the water, electric & phone disconnected. :rofl:


----------

